# No Thyroid and Menstrual Cycle



## hyperinnyc (Apr 18, 2012)

I'm not sure what category to put this in - I had a TT due to Graves - so now I think this is just a general question. My apologies for my bluntness and graphic nature but I don't go to my endo until next week to ask and I figure those of us who have gone through this are sometimes the better expert ;-)

I have had my period/spotting for 10 days now. I have heard that if you are hypo you have heavier cycles but never heard about a long cycle. My cycle is usually 5 days - 2 heavy, 3 spotty - and once I became hyper/Graves it was 3 days. This is my first cycle since having a TT, is this normal??? Am I continuing to bleed because my body is still in 'shock'. Is this going to happen every month now??? The spotting is very slight but happens each and every time I go to the bathroom. It ranges from lining to old blood to bright fresh blood. I have NEVER had a period this long.

Other than that I'm feeling better than ever after getting the monster out!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yes, your hormones are all wacky. I didn't have a period for three months after my surgery. Then when I did, it was...um...quite an event.


----------



## hyperinnyc (Apr 18, 2012)

LOL thanks Joplin!


----------



## Tess13 (Jul 27, 2012)

I have been having the same issue since my TT.

After my surgery they started me on 100 - spotted a couple of days and stopped. Month later - endo checked my TSH and it was nearly 10. Upped my meds to 200 (I'm a big girl). Had a couple of days of spotting - and then stopped. Checked my number after 6 weeks - my TSH was .02 - turns out I'm a very good converter. He decreased it to 175. Well now - I spot for a few days - stop for a few days - and it repeats. Endo wants to see a gyn to rule out female problems (oh joy) but he thinks that it might be the meds.

I'm in menopause (or suppose to be) and its not red its the funky brown blood. Doesn't hurt - just annoying. Very light - not need any protection.

Feel pretty good - maybe I need to have my meds bumped up a little bit. I take supplements (calcium, vit D, vit C, B's, magnesium, and a slow release iron pill (couple of days week). I'm not on any hormone replacement meds - never had been.

I guess I'll find out in a couple of weeks.


----------



## hyperinnyc (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi Tess, thanks for your comments. I guess it does take quite a while to go back to 'normal' while getting used to the meds. I just started and am only on 75 - I'm waiting to hear back about the bloodwork because I know it is not enough. Gaining weight! I'm hoping my next period will be a little more regular - like you said the spotting is annoying!


----------

